# Bisserkennung Feedern - "Spitzenfrage"..



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

Wie wichtig ist ne feine Spitze beim feedern zur Bisserkennung.

Oder anders gefragt:
Könnte ich an ne passende Spinnrute auch einfach mal nen Feederkorb hängen, wenn ich keine spezielle Feederrute habe, oder sind die Bisse so vorsichtig, dass man nix erkennen könnte?

NICHT zum wettangeln, nur zum Spaß haben und testen..

Methodfeedern ist quasi ja eh selbsthaken und Bisserkennung daher zweitrangig, oder?



Sorry, falls doofe Frage(n), bin halt Spinner....


----------



## Kochtopf (4. November 2017)

*AW: Bisserkennung Feedern - "Spitzenfrage"..*

Klar geht das, aber die Bissanzeige ist eben nicht prickelnd, man sieht dennoch einige Bisse aber die Hand an der Schnur ist dann zu empfehlen... hab eine 100gr Spinnrute die ich im Fluss Allround benütze, von Aal bis Weissfisch und da habe ich auch schon mit 60-70 gr FuKö gefischt. Ist halt bei weitem nicht so fein wie mit einer Feeder aber zum reinschnuppern schickt es allemal, wobei ich im Stillwasser wohl mit ner leichteren Rute testen würde

Ne Spinne für Methodfeedern kann sicher auch funktionieren nur dürfte eben nicht Ideal sein. Schwere Spinnen sind meistens recht steif, method feeder ruten  eher nicht


----------



## Bronni (4. November 2017)

*AW: Bisserkennung Feedern - "Spitzenfrage"..*

Ich habe meine alte Meerforellenrute beim Method-Feedern benutzt, ging problemlos.
  Beim Feedern hätte ich aber so meine Probleme, die Bisserkennung erfolgt ja überwiegend über die Spitze, daher würde ich eine Feederrute ganz klar vorziehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Bisserkennung Feedern - "Spitzenfrage"..*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> . Schwere Spinnen sind meistens recht steif, method feeder ruten  eher nicht


Ab welches WG wäre angesagt? 

Meine Ruten sind ja alle eher "flexibel" ausgelegt, harte mochte ich nie so...


----------



## hanzz (4. November 2017)

*AW: Bisserkennung Feedern - "Spitzenfrage"..*

Das Thema ging mir auch schon durch den Kopf.
Wollte kommendes Jahr mal mit der Spinnrute und nem Futterkorb auf Barben am Rhein fischen, wenn beim Spinnen nix geht.

Hab auch schon mit der UL Rute und nem 5g Bleichen auf Plötzen gefischt. Bisserkennung war Top. Kein klassisches feedern, aber Bisserkennung über die Rutenspitze.


----------



## Thorsten1953 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Bisserkennung Feedern - "Spitzenfrage"..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ab welches WG wäre angesagt?
> 
> Meine Ruten sind ja alle eher "flexibel" ausgelegt, harte mochte ich nie so...


Also meine Method körbe haben 30-45 g
Benutze eine rute mit 60g wg. Habe an Anfang, um es zu probieren, auch eine spinnrute benutzt. Karpfen waren kein Problem da diese sich selbst Haken und sofort Schnur ziehen.  Bei rotaugen wird die bisserkennung schon schwierig da sie die 45g nicht ziehen können ziehen müssen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Bisserkennung Feedern - "Spitzenfrage"..*



hanzz schrieb:


> Hab auch schon mit der UL Rute und nem 5g Bleichen auf Plötzen gefischt. Bisserkennung war Top. Kein klassisches feedern, aber Bisserkennung über die Rutenspitze.



ne leichte Picker hätt ich ja (WG bis 15 Gramm), aber das ist definitiv zu leicht für Körbe, egal mit normale oder Method.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Bisserkennung Feedern - "Spitzenfrage"..*



Thorsten1953 schrieb:


> Also meine Method körbe haben 30-45 g
> Benutze eine rute mit 60g wg. Habe an Anfang, um es zu probieren, auch eine spinnrute benutzt. Karpfen waren kein Problem da diese sich selbst Haken und sofort Schnur ziehen.  Bei rotaugen wird die bisserkennung schon schwierig da sie die 45g nicht ziehen können ziehen müssen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Und normales Feedern? Siehste da auch Bisse?


----------



## Trollwut (4. November 2017)

*AW: Bisserkennung Feedern - "Spitzenfrage"..*

Kommt drauf an.
ab jetzt bis ca. März wird die Bisserkennung eher schwierig sein.
Mitunter hab ich im Winter mit der Feederrute schon Probleme Bisse zu erkennen, wenn ich Mono statt Geflochtener drauf an.
Im späten Frühjahr, sommer und Herbst sollten da eigentlich keine Probleme auftreten, wenn du nicht grad den härtesten Stecken auf die kleinsten Fische nutzt.


----------



## Kochtopf (4. November 2017)

*AW: Bisserkennung Feedern - "Spitzenfrage"..*

Würde auch 60-70 gr sagen.

Hab mal als ich ganz frisch war mit 30gr Spinne und Gründling auf Aal versucht. War im Nachhinein ziemlich froh den Anhieb versaut zu haben, das war nicht meine klügste Entscheidung... Ansonsten Thomas: guck dass du ne Browning Black Magic Feederrute besorgst, die sind sehr gut und günstig - und zum Köfi fangen immer gut zu gebrauchen


----------



## Thorsten1953 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Bisserkennung Feedern - "Spitzenfrage"..*

Normales feedern hab ich mit der Spinn rute noch nicht probiert. Aber mit einem leichten Korb und einer feinen rute sollte es theoretisch gehen  wenn ich mir spitzen von einigen  barschstecken anschaue, müsste es knappen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Bisserkennung Feedern - "Spitzenfrage"..*

naja, Köfi wär nicht das Ziel. 

Eher so Friedfischkurzansitze (mal 2 - 3 Stunden raus) ohne wie beim Spinnen immer ewig rum zu rennen, sondern mal gemütlich sitzen.

Kaufen will ich erst, wenn das 
1.: funzt
2.: mir Spaß macht

Da werd ich euch eh noch weiter löchern, mit preiswert Futter und Köder für solche  Kurzansitze (immer da (also keine Maden/Würmer), fängig und preiswert ) ..

Aber erst mal gucken, welche Rute ich da "mißhandeln" werde..


----------



## hanzz (4. November 2017)

*AW: Bisserkennung Feedern - "Spitzenfrage"..*

Oder du wechselst bei ner ollen Spinnrute den Spitzenring und montierst einen mit Gewinde. Schwingspitze dran. 2in1


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Bisserkennung Feedern - "Spitzenfrage"..*

hmmm, wusste nicht mal, dass es sowas gibt als Spinner, da siehste mal.


----------



## Kochtopf (4. November 2017)

*AW: Bisserkennung Feedern - "Spitzenfrage"..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da werd ich euch eh noch weiter löchern, mit preiswert Futter und Köder für solche  Kurzansitze (immer da (also keine Maden/Würmer), fängig und preiswert ) ..
> ..



Maden und Caster einfrieren, weizen, Hanf, Dosenmais... futter kommt drauf an ob Still oder fließgewässer und Zielfisch... Unser Boardie Fantastic Fishing hat da tolle Beiträge im AB und auf seiner Homepage geschickt


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Bisserkennung Feedern - "Spitzenfrage"..*

dadurch wurd ich ja "angefüttert" ;-))

Aber da sind die Gewässer auch einfacher (Grundelloser) als bei uns..


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. November 2017)

*AW: Bisserkennung Feedern - "Spitzenfrage"..*

Definitiv. Frag Fantastic Fishing. Der weiß wie es läuft und hat mir auch schon klasse geholfen was Futtertipps anging.


----------



## hanzz (4. November 2017)

*AW: Bisserkennung Feedern - &quot;Spitzenfrage&quot;..*

https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/friedfischangeln/angeln-mit-der-schwingspitze

Hier wird auch kurz aufs Nachrüsten an der Spinne eingegangen.

Und noch n Link

https://www.google.de/amp/s/fibutac...elbstbau-einer-schwingspitzenrute-teil-1/amp/


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. November 2017)

*AW: Bisserkennung Feedern - "Spitzenfrage"..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> dadurch wurd ich ja "angefüttert" ;-))
> 
> Aber da sind die Gewässer auch einfacher (Grundelloser) als bei uns..



Öhm?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Bisserkennung Feedern - "Spitzenfrage"..*

ach Du Sch........................


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. November 2017)

*AW: Bisserkennung Feedern - "Spitzenfrage"..*



Irgendwie sehen die ekelig aus


----------



## Kochtopf (4. November 2017)

*AW: Bisserkennung Feedern - "Spitzenfrage"..*

Kann man ne schöne portion finger food draus machen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. November 2017)

*AW: Bisserkennung Feedern - "Spitzenfrage"..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ach Du Sch........................



Die sind hier auch schon, nur hat die Elbe nicht die Menge an Packwerk anderer Flüsse. Manche Buhnen Top, andere Flop. Im Hafen selbst konnte ich noch keine erwischen.

Meine Beobachtungen dazu:

Helles Futter aktiviert die Grundeln, gefressen habe sie es aber nicht. Sie standen daneben oder sehr kurz drüber, wahrscheinlich wegen dem Kontrast. Warf ich Maden rein, ging die Rally los.

Dunkles Futter oder dem Boden ähnlichem hielt Grundel fern, zumindest aber konnte ich innerhalb von 30 Minuten keine einzige sehen. Scheinbar arbeiten Grundeln mit den Augen, weniger mit dem Geruch.

Insgesamt wird die Elbe aber ebenfalls über kurz oder lang fallen, sie kommen ja jetzt erst so richtig an. Buhnenfeedern/Pickern beginnt für mich im März, dann mehr dazu.

__________

Zur Spinnrute und Spitze:

Stillgewässer dürften funktionieren, wenn sie fein genug ist, aber was passiert, wenn Strömung auftrifft, ein derber Korb rankommt? Ich wechsel meine Spitzen ja, aber wenn die Spinnrutenspitze schon die 90 Grad macht, dann klappt das mit dem Erkennen der Bisse nicht so gut.

Finger am Blank sagt dir aber jedes Zupfen ebenfalls. Feine Ruten übertragen auch Rotaugenbisse ins Handgelenk. Klappt bei all meinen Pickern tadellos. Ich kann ohne auf die Spitze zu starren Angeln!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Bisserkennung Feedern - "Spitzenfrage"..*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Klappt bei all meinen Pickern tadellos. Ich kann ohne auf die Spitze zu starren Angeln!


Hast Du die dann in der Hand, oder wie?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. November 2017)

*AW: Bisserkennung Feedern - "Spitzenfrage"..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hast Du die dann in der Hand, oder wie?



Ja, ich halte sie Quasi. Den Zeigefinger am Blank wenn es zu fein wird. Bei 2,4m langer Rute wird ja alles recht Flott über die Schnur ins Blank getragen. Du merkst auch die Bisse während der Absinkphase extrem.

Legst du die Rute ab, mindert sich dieser Effekt, aber er ist noch Spürbar. Du merkst einfach jeden Biss, sofort. Das ist wie Sex ohne Gummi. 


Edith: Ich fische aber auch durchlaufende Montage, das ist der wichtigste Punkt an der Nummer.


----------



## hanzz (4. November 2017)

*AW: Bisserkennung Feedern - "Spitzenfrage"..*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ja, ich halte sie Quasi. Den Zeigefinger am Blank wenn es zu fein wird. Bei 2,4m langer Rute wird ja alles recht Flott über die Schnur ins Blank getragen. Du merkst auch die Bisse während der Absinkphase extrem.
> 
> Legst du die Rute ab, mindert sich dieser Effekt, aber er ist noch Spürbar. Du merkst einfach jeden Biss, sofort. Das ist wie Sex ohne Gummi.
> 
> ...


So hatte ich es mit der UL Rute auch gespürt.
Ist schon n geiles Gefühl.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Bisserkennung Feedern - "Spitzenfrage"..*

hmm, hab ja schon mal mit Carolina-Rig und Maden statt Gummi auf Grundeln geangelt - macht Laune..

Müsste ja auch auf andere Friedfische gehen.

Futterplatz anlegen und mit Madenbündel drüber "jiggen"..

Da könnte man dann schön leicht (dem Kleinschfisch angemessen) angeln.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. November 2017)

*AW: Bisserkennung Feedern - "Spitzenfrage"..*







Quasi wie im Bild zu erkennen, nur das die Hand ein Stück hoch rutscht. Der Finger dann am Blank. Um das Gefühl zu intensivieren kann die Rute dann auch ein Stück hochgenommen werden, das die Spitze quasi frei ist. Der Rute wird dann nur am Oberschschenkel unterstützend gehalten.

Der Biss wird dir vom Gefühl her schneller offenbart wie die Spitze reagiert. Allerdings muss das Tackle abgestimmt sein. Leichter, weil sonst auf Dauer auch ermüdend.

Meine Combo wiegt zusammen vielleicht 300g, als im Bereich sehr guter Stippen. Aber es ist auch ungewohnt, nur merkst du Dinge, die dir sonst entgehen. Gerade die Bisse im Absinken von Rotfedern sind so gut zu händeln. Spaßige Angelei!


----------



## Kochtopf (4. November 2017)

*AW: Bisserkennung Feedern - "Spitzenfrage"..*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hmm, hab ja schon mal mit Carolina-Rig und Maden statt Gummi auf Grundeln geangelt - macht Laune..
> 
> Müsste ja auch auf andere Friedfische gehen.
> 
> ...



Gab da schon Artikel in div. Zeitschriften zu, ich find es Semiattraktiv; will ja feedern. Aber manchmal bringt eine viertel vis halbe Kurbelumdrehung nen Bonusfisch, dann knallt es schonmal in die Rute für so ne 25er Plötz


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

*AW: Bisserkennung Feedern - "Spitzenfrage"..*

#6#6#6


----------



## funkbolek (4. November 2017)

*AW: Bisserkennung Feedern - "Spitzenfrage"..*

Lieber Thomas,

wenn du mit Futterkorb angeln willst und dafuer aber deine Spinnen nutzen magst, dann waere mein Vorschlag einfach nen Einhängebissanzeiger. So macht es mein Onkel schon seit Jahren und ist damit auch recht erfolgreich.


----------



## thanatos (5. November 2017)

*AW: Bisserkennung Feedern - "Spitzenfrage"..*

klar geht das mit jeder Rute ,vorausgesetzt man hat eine gut sichtbare Schnur drauf , Schaufenmontage - Rute ablegen , spannen und ein paar 
 cm die Schnur wieder lockern dann sieht man auch den leichtesten Zupfer . Anmerkung ich meine im Stillwasser !!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Bisserkennung Feedern - "Spitzenfrage"..*

Danke für eure Tipps!!!


----------



## thanatos (5. November 2017)

*AW: Bisserkennung Feedern - "Spitzenfrage"..*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Irgendwie sehen die ekelig aus



#d find ich nicht , so sind ´se eben - gibt schlimmeres


----------

